
Autonomous database from Oracle - user1111
https://auto.oracle.com/index.html#Autonomous
======
gabrielblack
Could I be skeptical affirming that this statements cold be "a little bit"
exaggerated or questionable ? It seems the classic silver bullet:

"Eliminate manual database management Autonomous Database is the world’s first
autonomous data management in the cloud to deliver automated patching,
upgrades, and tuning—including performing all routine database maintenance
tasks while the system is running—without human intervention. This new
autonomous database is self-driving, self-securing, and self-repairing, which
helps to eliminate manual database management and human errors".

"Traditional database clouds are manually managed and tuned, subject to human
error, and easily exposed to costly security vulnerabilities, making the
promise of cloud savings and efficiency unattainable. Oracle is using machine
learning to revolutionize data management with the introduction of the world’s
first autonomous database, delivering more automation for more savings. \-
Recovers automatically from any failure \- 99.995 percent uptime including
maintenance, guaranteed \- Elastically scales compute or storage as needed
with no downtime"

[https://www.oracle.com/database/autonomous-
database.html](https://www.oracle.com/database/autonomous-database.html)

